# New Tammy 150-600mm



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2014)

Just got a Tamron 150-600mm put it on the camera for the first time and walked out the door to see this guy sitting in the back yard waiting for me.







Drove down to look for a Snowy and found this Coopers Hawk just at sunset. Really pushed the iso 12,800 600mm f6.3 1/800


----------



## BillM (Dec 22, 2014)

You should go buy a lottery ticket 


Beautiful shots Mike, it's a nice little lens to carry around isn't it


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2014)

BillM said:


> You should go buy a lottery ticket
> 
> 
> Beautiful shots Mike, it's a nice little lens to carry around isn't it



Thanks Bill.  Ya I couldn't believe the hawk was sitting right there waiting. It must have seen the UPS truck pull away. After I tried yours I figured it will make a nice carry lens for hikes and BIFs


----------



## BillM (Dec 22, 2014)

Right now it looks like it is going to warm up nice this week so you should have plenty of opportunities to use it


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice shots Mr. Snowy.  Definitely a fun lens.  Hard to argue with the quality, versatility, and weight at that price point.


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Nice shots Mr. Snowy.  Definitely a fun lens.  Hard to argue with the quality, versatility, and weight at that price point.



Thanks. Now if wildlife will keep showing up in the back yard I'm all set. I really have a habit of stopping my truck and jumping out for shots. Just ask BillM


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 22, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots Mr. Snowy.  Definitely a fun lens.  Hard to argue with the quality, versatility, and weight at that price point.
> ...



Ooopsie.  I forgot to add that it's a wildlife magnet.


----------



## BillM (Dec 22, 2014)

You do have great eyes, you were driving and still spotted this. I would have drove right by it lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Dec 22, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots Mr. Snowy.  Definitely a fun lens.  Hard to argue with the quality, versatility, and weight at that price point.
> ...



Oh I know the feeling.  Nearly every morning I drive to work, I see a hawk on a stinking lightpost.  Beautiful westcoast 7am light, and they pose on everything man made.   ARGHHHHH!!!!!   But, I still pull over depending on traffic.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Dec 22, 2014)

It's definitely a good lens, especially for the price. I do the same thing, eyes constantly scanning the trees while driving (saw 3 Hawks just today) but I feel like I'm bound to crash one of these days


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 22, 2014)

Very nice.  Always a good thing  to have your subjects waiting at the door .  The detail in the Tammy looks great.  What did you shoot the first one at?  I am waiting for a Sigma 150-600 to come.  Hopefully it will come before my annual trek to Florida to shoot the big birds.

WesternGuy


----------



## BillM (Dec 22, 2014)

Looking forward to what you think on the new Sigma WG


----------



## shefjr (Dec 22, 2014)

I really like the colors of the second photo. For pushing the ISO I think it looks really good. 
The first one seems really orange but I am viewing on an iPad so you can take it FWIW.


----------



## coastalconn (Dec 22, 2014)

Nice start with the new lens.  i'm sure it is not as sharp as your big boys, but it sure is easy to carry around and shoot with isn't it?  Much easier than lugging a pod around and a 10# chunk of glass


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2014)

WesternGuy said:


> Very nice.  Always a good thing  to have your subjects waiting at the door .  The detail in the Tammy looks great.  What did you shoot the first one at?  I am waiting for a Sigma 150-600 to come.  Hopefully it will come before my annual trek to Florida to shoot the big birds.
> 
> WesternGuy


 
Thanks. The first one was shot at 600mm f6.3 1/500 iso 900


----------



## MSnowy (Dec 22, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots Mr. Snowy.  Definitely a fun lens.  Hard to argue with the quality, versatility, and weight at that price point.
> ...





shefjr said:


> I really like the colors of the second photo. For pushing the ISO I think it looks really good.
> The first one seems really orange but I am viewing on an iPad so you can take it FWIW.



Thanks. Not sure about the orange tint other than late afternoon filtered sun.




coastalconn said:


> Nice start with the new lens.  i'm sure it is not as sharp as your big boys, but it sure is easy to carry around and shoot with isn't it?  Much easier than lugging a pod around and a 10# chunk of glass



Thanks. Ya this purchase was really about the weight and the decent results I've seen posted on here.


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 23, 2014)

BillM said:


> Looking forward to what you think on the new Sigma WG


No problem.  If I ever get it .  I have had mine on order for about 6+ weeks now, hoping I might get it by Christmas, now I am hoping, as I said, to get it before my annual Florida trek. I intend to test it out quite thoroughly.  If it passes, then I will be taking it to Africa next fall.

WG


----------



## NancyMoranG (Dec 23, 2014)

I saw a local camera shop advertised it as 'in stock' so it made me wonder if they are finally catching up on Orders? 
I want to get one but want to make sure I am good enough for it 
Nice shots and congrats.
Nancy


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 24, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> WesternGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice.  Always a good thing  to have your subjects waiting at the door .  The detail in the Tammy looks great.  What did you shoot the first one at?  I am waiting for a Sigma 150-600 to come.  Hopefully it will come before my annual trek to Florida to shoot the big birds.
> ...



Thanks  It is always of interest to see how new lenses behave at their longest reach, as often it is not as sharp as one hopes for. 

WesternGuy


----------

